# Ramco 58" ATA compound (now with photos)



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

As promised, here are photos of the very tall vintage Ramco.

Does anyone know the history of this smooth shooting beast? I cleaned and restored it to a nice finger shooter this past month. I believe this is one of the tallest compounds made. It is also the only bow I have that has the sight between the riser and bowstring (riser "front").

This looks like a first generation bow, which was actually a conversion of a recurve by the factory. I also notice the apparent clicker button mounting point above the Berger button hole.

The only real downside to owning a bow like this is that I cannot really test fire it while standing up in my basement shop - - the bow hits the rafters.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

My memory isn't as good as it used to be, but I remember almost everything I read when about archery when I was a kid. Seems to me that I read in the 1970's that Jim Quarles used one of those to win the Vegas indoor in the fingers division.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! Now that is interesting. That gives me another clue, and lead, to folllow.
HD


----------

